# Audi R15 TDI Add-On Released for Need for Speed Shift Video Game



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the things we love about computer platform racing games is the likelihood that they'll be modified by their users. Want a new track? No problem. Like a new car that's not in the game? We'll just see about that. Case in point is that of the Audi R15 TDI racecar and the video game Need for Speed Shift. 

Granted, you need to know your way around the video game installation, but still... This latest R15 TDI was originally designed by Alless for the GTR2 game but has been reworked by Cric to work in NFS Shift. As you can see above, the car can be modded for custom liveries, etc.









And no, this is not the 2010 R15 plus used this year in Le Mans but rather the previous generation car that's also now available in Forza Motorsport 3. Read more about it on one of our favorite driving sim blogs VirtualR.net.

* Full Story *


----------

